# Attention gear-heads: MKV Jetta Front wheel bearing replacement questions.



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

My 07 Jetta (99,500 mi.) front right wheel bearing has started to make noise. I know bearings aren't supposed to go bad so quickly but about 50k miles ago I removed my hub and the bearings went rolling. I slapped in whatever grease I had handy and went on with my day. So here I am with this annoying noise now. 
My questions:
I was wondering if I should just replace the bearings alone (front right and front left) or the entire hub assemblies?
The bearings will of course be cheaper but are these hubs designed to not accept replacement bearings? 
Will I be replacing my bearings again in another 50k if I don't replace the whole hub?

Thanks for replying!!!


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Do both sides.. And if your careful and don't bend your tone ring then theres no need to replace the hub


----------

